# Obsessive fears and Mental Health Anxiety disorders.



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

First of all, lets play some calming music while reading this..






==================================================================================================================

Mental health anxiety is one of those big fears that trigger panic very easily. It's also known as:
The fear of losing control, fear of going insane, fear of losing your mind, fear of psychosis, and fear of having a nervous breakdown.

Why is mental health anxiety so scary?
It's scary because there is this fear of losing control. The fear of losing control is the theme. It scares the bananas out of you because you cannot run from yourself. If you are fearing your own mind, you cannot just escape a situation.

The fear of losing control may be the theme in mental health anxiety, but the fear of losing control is also at the heart of all fears, phobias, anxiety disorders, and depression.

Mental Health Anxiety can look like this:



> *Fear of going crazy*
> 
> Fear of losing control
> 
> ...


You cannot go crazy by thinking about it
Anxiety disorder is not going crazy. Having a panic attack will not lead you to going insane. Thinking that you will go insane does not lead to insanity.

However, many people with this fear cannot seem to lift this obsessive worry, even when people tell them they will not go crazy. Reassurance sometimes temporarily relieves the fear, but in most cases, the fear comes back shortly after or another fear takes its place.

It's just extremely difficult to control thoughts during times of obsessive worry.

But with the right treatment, you can relieve/get rid of it!

Greetings,
TheStarter


----------



## Elina (Jan 19, 2011)

I had like 80% of those fears before dp kicked in, especially all those losing my mind fears. That is because my big brother has had schizophrenia for over 10 years, and i can tell you after watching someone who has it, schizophrenia is THE last thing you want to yourself (ofcourse i wouldn´t want my brother having it either). Although those fears are pretty much based on traumathik experiences. I think those fears and traumas triggered my dp... So, you´re so right, working through those fears might be the answer to get rid of dp.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

hooolllyyy shit does this make me a feel a bit better.

I have had dp/dr for 8 months (not sure what the cause of it is yet), but i deffs developed anxiety out of it. I've always been a worry wart growing up and always had fears of mental health. My anxiety has caused 24/7 constant fear and monitoring my self and my thoughts to see if i have schitzophrenia. It is hell right now and i hope to get over it.


----------



## shogun (May 15, 2010)

Great thread describes every fear i've had


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

shogun said:


> Great thread describes every fear i've had


Yeah me too, this schitz fear with me right now is just horrible, its ALL that I can think about. It's become so obsessive its ridiculous. uuuuuuughhh so exhausting.

Just curious, your name "shogun", its the name of a trivium album, are you a fan? sorry for the random question just thought about that tho when i saw your name.


----------

